# Phantom Poodle?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My old silver mini Fannie had red hair in between her paw pads, but she was otherwise platinum silver she carried the phantom gene, her daughters however were phantoms


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Twyla! Interesting how the most of the body can be all one color and then only paw pad hair in another color.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I can't explain about the brown hair in between the paw pads, but I'm positive you don't have a Phantom puppy. A Phantom will show definite markings soon after birth. Markings on the eyebrows, muzzle, legs, and the bottom. Sometimes on the ears as well. I got my first Phantom in 1977. I loved the Phantoms so much that I got 4 more Phantoms throughout the years. My little Phantom Kaydee was black, and had red markings on her eyebrows, etc. Later, the red faded to apricot. ❤


----------



## DrSDOH (Feb 19, 2017)

genuineljl said:


> My black Poodle puppy (at 9 weeks) has brown hair in her paw pads. Does this mean she will be a Phantom Poodle? Or do you think this is part of the puppy coat that will eventually go away or fade? The rest of her is black. Thanks!


Hi there! Phantoms have markings like dobies or rotties. The love of my life (mini who passed away in Oct.), was a phantom. He came from a BYB who deemed him a reject....not going there today. Nevertheless, he was born with the markings from day one. I've attached pics from a wee one (maybe a little younger than your toy) to midish years, and then a few months before he passed at age 14. His markings faded with age but were there from day one until the end of his days.


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't have an explanation for your pup's coloring, but I can definitely say that it is not phantom markings.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your input. I guess I'll have to wait and see what happens with the brown hair between her paw pads. I hadn't ruled out AKC Conformation (we would be new to it), but I'm pretty sure that I read that you can only compete in conformation if the poodle is solid color.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

It seems to me that as long as the poodle does not have white on it, and at some point in it's life was a "solid" color, than it can show. Here are some pictures of some AKC conformation Champions.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Mia42. ?


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Mia42. ?


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

The photos above are silvers/cafe-au-laits clearing their color which is different than a mismark/abstract.

The poodle breed standard (used by AKC) states:
Color: The coat is an even and solid color at the skin. In blues, grays, silvers, browns, cafe-au-laits, apricots and creams the coat may show varying shades of the same color. This is frequently present in the somewhat darker feathering of the ears and in the tipping of the ruff. While clear colors are definitely preferred, such natural variation in the shading of the coat is not to be considered a fault. Brown and cafe-au-lait Poodles have liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, dark toenails and dark amber eyes. Black, blue, gray, silver, cream and white Poodles have black noses, eye-rims and lips, black or self colored toenails and very dark eyes. In the apricots while the foregoing coloring is preferred, liver-colored noses, eye-rims and lips, and amber eyes are 
permitted but are not desirable. 
Major fault: color of nose, lips and eye-rims incomplete, or of wrong color for color of dog. Parti-colored dogs shall be disqualified. The coat of a parti-colored dog is not an even solid color at the skin but is of two or more colors.



Now, the UKC is another story and will allow you to show parti poodles.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks RylieJames!


----------

